
How to Fix the Username System (with Hacker News Responses) - adamotaku
http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/23/how-to-fix-the-username-system/
======
Terr_
Cross-pollinating from Reddit: The system is often broken by design, because
social-media companies (e.g. Twitter) have an incentive to break it. Creating
artificial scarcity in their name-space is a way to extort/attract users
(especially brands and celebrities.)

A truly "fixed" username system means abandoning that "gatekeeper of the one
true name" business-model, and decoupling identity from names.

